

Ask HN: Best cloud host? - ltamake

I'm in the process of launching a startup and I've decided on cloud hosting. I tried out AWS and I really like it so far, but I was wondering if anyone had any better choices. Cost isn't too much of a problem but I'm most worried about reliability.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
nesbot
I have had a great experience with <https://www.stormondemand.com/> so far.
They offer both shared and bare-metal dedicated and they always seem to be
cheap compared to others. They were rated quite high by the cloudharmony
benchmarks. Not to mention their support twitter account, when needed, are
really responsive.

------
rawsyntax
I tend to use heroku's free plan for testing out ideas. I wrote a post
detailing how here: [http://rawsyntax.com/post/8737142015/host-your-side-
project-...](http://rawsyntax.com/post/8737142015/host-your-side-project-for-
free)

------
sktrdie
App Engine has a real solid infrastructure. I find it that it's extremely good
at hiding implementation details - I don't care whether my database is Mongo
or MySQL, I just want it to work and scale. The APIs never break and it's
really cheap.

------
AdamGibbins
You need to define your interpretation of "cloud host". It varies a lot. Are
you looking for a virtual machine host with a decent API? Or are you looking
for someone to manage the stack of your software? In which case, what is your
stack?

------
detour
We've been using dotcloud (<https://www.dotcloud.com/>) and are quite happy
with the results in testing. Haven't gone to production yet though so we'll
see how they pan out in the long run.

------
planetjoe
It should be noted that many of the services that have been mentioned (heroku,
dotcloud) are built on top of AWS, so they'll be no more reliable than AWS.

Other big players in the cloud space are MS Azure and Rackspace.

------
fuzzythinker
Trying out ep.io now. Docs are lacking a bit, but support seems superb. Ask
again or contact me in a few weeks, I should have more to say then.

------
goshakkk
If project is written in Ruby, take a look at Engine Yard and Heroku (it also
supports node.js, Clojure and Java).

------
masonhensley
We've been trying out pagodabox and love it. (PHP)

